# What's the most appropriate Projector & Screen size configuration .. ?



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey all .. So yeah, I have created two previous threads, but its so confusing, I'm creating a third one, since I've also found some issues with projector screen size limitations .. Hopefully this will be my last thread on this topic 

*Room Specs:*

So I have two possible projector throw distances: ~21 ft and ~16 ft .. Given the specification of my room, the 16ft option is easier to implement, but a 21ft option can also be done if needed ... Screen ratio is finalized: 16:9 .. So a throw from 16 ft will result in about a 120" diagonal screen maybe, and a throw from 21ft will result in a 145" screen maybe ..

Given some external factors, I will only go for either a 120" screen, or a 145" screen .. nothing in between ..

Viewing distance is anywhere between 16ft and 21ft, but I'm a little unsure if a 120" screen will look small or not from 21ft away .. On the other hand, a 145" screen might look *too* big from just 16ft away ..

Room is almost completely light controlled ..

Rough floor plan of my HT room:












*The dilemma:*

The dilemma is between which projector(s) to get, given the options below ..

Originally, I started my search with Epson 5030, but since I wanted great picture quality in both 2D and 3D, a lot of people suggested (and rightly so, I think) that I should go for a 2 projector setup: One for 2D, one for 3D: a JVC RS-46 for 2D, and a second one for 3D (undecided yet) ..

Read reviews on the RS-46, and I decided to go for this 2 projector setup, as the JVC was considered the benchmark for 2D, and idea I loved ..

For the 3D projector, I originally wanted a budget Benq or Optoma, but people said largely that it has washed out colors and contrast .. I was instead suggested Sharp XV-30000, or Optoma HD8300, for the 3D projector ..

The problem is that according to *this* link, the RS-45/46 doesn't really support a screen bigger than 130", meaning I am limited to a 120" screen if I go for this projector .. Also, I would need a 1.1 or 1.2 Gain screen for this JVC RS-46, even when it's projecting at a 120" screen ..

This creates a problem if I were to get a budget second projector for its 3D, since they all have higher brightness, and they won't work well with a 1.1 or 1.2 gain screen (according to calculators on projectcentral.com) ..

However, the Optoma HD8300 and Sharp XV-30000 are both OK with a 1.1 gain screen (especially the Sharp XV-30000) ..

Lastly, another option is to compromise on possibly both 2D and 3D a little, and get something like Epson 5030 or Sony HW50, both of which have a 'decent' result in both 2D and 3D .. They can both be used with a 120" or 145" screen ...

I CAN afford (barely!) to buy two ~$3000 projectors, but this would indeed burn a **huge** hole in my wallet, something which I didn't plan for when I started my search about a week ago ... 

----------

*Options:*

So which option below is most recommended ?:

*1)* JVC RS-46 + Sharp XV-3000, both sharing a 1.1 gain screen. Total projector cost: ~$6000
*2)* JVC RS-46 + Optoma HD8300, both sharing a 1.1 gain screen. Total projector cost: ~$6200
*3)* JVC RS-46 + Optoma HD131Xe, both sharing a 1.1 gain screen. Total projector cost: ~$3700
*4)* Epson 5030, using a 1.1 gain screen. Total projector cost: ~$2600
*5)* Sony HW50ES, using a 1.1 gain screen. Total projector cost: ~$4000

------

Took me an hour to type this up


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First of all Im not sure why you want to have two different projectors? Why not get one really good projector and thats it? A 3D projector will do 2D just as good.
As far as distance a 145" screen sitting at about 12Ft will be a bit large in my opinion. It will be great for the second row but the front row is always the better position for sound.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Option 4


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Agree with Tony. In my opinion your front row will be too close for a 145 inch screen. I have a 120 inch 16:9 screen with a 16 ft throw distance. I would not want a larger screen for this space. 

Checkout the calculator on the "Projector Central" site to determine optimal screen sizes.


----------

